# Neurotic cat, Erratic behaviour lately



## llmercll (Jul 2, 2010)

We have a neurotic cat in our home, we have for a few years. She's very skittish, is never social, always runs away if one of us enter the room, etc. We've never hurt it, and we never even yell it, regardless of the annoying things it puts us through. We also have a very loving cat, and they often rest together. But if one of us people come into the room, the neurotic one bolts off.

Anyway, the cats always been like that. Recently however, it's been even more erratic. It's been soiling all around the house, usually in clothes, towels or blankets. It's also been a bit more reclusive lately, but it's hard to judge. Today we found her pawing at an area, and found what we think is a little bit of blood. Not positive, but it was fresh red liquid. We're thinking she might have hurt it on a carpet staple or something, but shes so reclusive we can't get close to her.

What he heck is going on with this cat? We recently changed to a different litter brand, could that have done it? She's always been bad about doing her business and not covering it, leaving the whole house smelling like pungent feces, could the change have put her over the edge? Both my cats aren't fixed, and go through heat. My loving cat is currently in heat, but the neurotic one isn't.

Any advice recommendations or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

catch her and take her to the vet, sounds like she has a urinary tract infection!


----------



## llmercll (Jul 2, 2010)

Any other possibilities? Can cats get over those on their own? I don't have the money for a vet workup.

We got a second litterbox with the old litter we used and we haven't seen anything soiled since. Could that be it?


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

If this is a UTI, then no, she won't get over it herself, she needs to be seen by a vet. This is a painful and potentially life-threatening illness.

You need to get her to to a vet and you need to get your cats spayed.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree, completely!


----------



## nmulder33 (Jun 27, 2010)

I totally agree with everyone else by bringing the cat to the vet. I know how hard it can be when there is no money available for vet bills. Is there a way you can borrow money from someone?? Can you maybe ask help from a Humane Society or a rescue?? Good luck!


----------



## llmercll (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll need to figure something out. Something like this will probably cost a couple hundred dollars right? Do most vets work out payment plans?

I looked up UTI, you think it's that rather than the change in kitty litter because of the blood I found? Does blood in the urine usually mean its an advanced stage of UTI, or could it occur at any point? Ideally I'd like to keep a close eye on her and see if there's any more soiling or blood, but I'm sure most would advise against that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you'd be taking a big chance. Sorry.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

The cost depends on the vet. Mine charges $35 for an exam, and the UTI test was a little more. I think the whole bill came to about $60 or $80. I also had them give her a shot of antibiotics to get a head start on the infection, and switched her diet to a special food (which was $60 a bag, but it's lasted me nearly 3 months).

It couldn't hurt to at least ask a vet about payment plans. Most vets have a sign saying full payment due at the visit, but maybe if you make a down payment and give some sort of collateral, they'll work with you.

Personally, I'm not sure you NEED special food. If you get an antibiotic shot and switch just to canned food, it should be okay. The canned food will give more moisture, which should better help the urinary system flush out bad stuff.


----------



## llmercll (Jul 2, 2010)

Vivid Dawn said:


> The cost depends on the vet. Mine charges $35 for an exam, and the UTI test was a little more. I think the whole bill came to about $60 or $80. I also had them give her a shot of antibiotics to get a head start on the infection, and switched her diet to a special food (which was $60 a bag, but it's lasted me nearly 3 months).
> 
> It couldn't hurt to at least ask a vet about payment plans. Most vets have a sign saying full payment due at the visit, but maybe if you make a down payment and give some sort of collateral, they'll work with you.
> 
> Personally, I'm not sure you NEED special food. If you get an antibiotic shot and switch just to canned food, it should be okay. The canned food will give more moisture, which should better help the urinary system flush out bad stuff.


Those are very enthusiastic numbers! I'd be ecstatic if I only needed to pay near $100.

Do you think I should switch to only wet food for awhile? I usually give them dry, wet, water. I've heard a lot of praise from wet food over dry while browsing the forums.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

These cats need to be spayed, and the "neurotic" cat needs to see the vet.  

If you PM me the county where you live, I can help you look up low-cost spay clinics.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

> Today we found her pawing at an area, and found what we think is a little bit of blood.


This is not neurotic behavior if she's bleeding somewhere.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Another possibility since she isn't spayed is that she has a pyometra, a uterin infection which is painful and life threatening. She needs to see a vet, no other options sorry. 

And she is a "she" not an "it".


----------

